# meia rola



## loreal

hola! alguien me podria decir que significa:meia rola

gracias


----------



## Mangato

Rola es_ una forma vulgar de decir *pene*_*.*  En este caso medio pene. Es una forma ofensiva de poner en duda la virilidad de un sujeto. Con el mismo significado ofensivo por aquí se dice_* medio polvo*_


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Rola es_ una forma vulgar de decir *pene*_*.* En este caso medio pene. Es una forma ofensiva de poner en duda la virilidad de un sujeto. Con el mismo significado ofensivo por aquí se dice_* medio polvo*_


 
A criatividade brasileira nesta matéria nunca deixará de me supreender. Mais uma vez, tiro-lhe o chapéu. E já agora, também à espanhola pelo '_medio polvo'._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> A criatividade brasileira nesta matéria nunca deixará de me supreender. Mais uma vez, tiro-lhe o chapéu. E já agora, também à espanhola pelo '_medio polvo'._


Pois eu conhecia "medio polvo", mas nunca ouvi "meia rola". Será que a expressão é brasileira mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pois eu conhecia "medio polvo", mas nunca ouvi "meia rola". Será que a expressão é brasileira mesmo?


 
Portuguesa não creio que seja, também nunca ouvi. Parti do princípio de que o Mangato teria tomado conhecimento dela no Brasil, mas realmente ele vive aqui tão perto que bem posso estar enganado.


----------



## Mangato

Só a tinha ouvido uma vez. Foi em Maceió,  numa briga de moleques.


----------



## vf2000

Eu também não conhecia, mas se a criatividade não é portuguesa e se o tema é sexual, a probabilidade de que a culpa seja nossa é grande.
AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Eu também não conhecia, mas se a criatividade não é portuguesa e se o tema é sexual, a probabilidade de que a culpa seja nossa é grande.
> AXÉ


 
O que fosse utilizada a expressão numa briga de moleques, que jogavam futebol sabão, é muito engraçado.  Será que o que o menino queria dizer era meia pomba?.
Ahh! agora vejo no Aurelio que pomba também pode ter sentido sexual. Será que alguma palavra não tem


----------



## anaczz

Bem, que "rola" é uma das palavras usadas para "pênis", no Brasil, não há dúvida, portanto, a interpretação do Mangato faz sentido; mas se loreal indicasse o contexto onde viu essa expressão, ajudaria a entendermos melhor o que quer dizer.


----------



## Vanda

Bras.: Norte  Nordeste  Minas Gerais  Rio Janeiro=  Chulo = _O pênis_. 

Temos que confessar 'mea culpa', a expressão é brasileira de acordo com o 'titio' Aurélio.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mangato said:


> Rola es_ una forma vulgar de decir *pene*_*.* En este caso medio pene. Es una forma ofensiva de poner en duda la virilidad de un sujeto. Con el mismo significado ofensivo por aquí se dice_* medio polvo*_


 
Por mi Cartagena natal, "medio polvo" no tiene connotación sexual. Se lo decíamos a los que son de baja estatura ( no a los enanos).

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por mi Cartagena natal, "medio polvo" no tiene connotación sexual. Se lo decíamos a los que son de baja estatura ( no a los enanos).
> 
> Saludos


 

Isso é o que nós chamamos por cá _'meia-leca'._


----------



## Mangato

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por mi Cartagena natal, "medio polvo" no tiene connotación sexual. Se lo decíamos a los que son de baja estatura ( no a los enanos).
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí tienes razón,  meia rola y medio polvo son conceptos diferentes, solo quise decir que en ambos casos son expresiones hirientes y despectivas referidas  a tamaño.


----------

